# Regulación invertida del LM723



## kelbegen (Abr 2, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Tengo una fuente regulable de 24v de esos en kits que monté hace años. Me ha estado funcionando a la perfección hasta hace unos días.
La cuestión es que ahora la regulación del potenciómetro se ha invertido: en vez de regular de menos a más, lo hace de más a menos sin llegar al mínimo (hasta unos 13v aprox).
Le he echado un vistazo pero no veo nada quemado ni oxidado. No se ha llevado sobrecargas ni golpes. Dado que no se mucho de electrónica no se por donde mirar para este caso... alguna indicación???

Gracias...
K.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2013)

¿ Existió algún acontecimiento particular para que la fuente comience a hacer esto ?
Cortocircuitos.
Picos de tensión
Viajes en el tiempo
Caídas en agujeros negros
¿¿??


Comprueba los 2 transistores.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 2, 2013)

Amigo, comprueba el estado del potenciometro.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 2, 2013)

yo en la foto veo el capacitor grande que parece explotado o roto,yo empesaria por ahi ya que el LM723 es bantante bueno para la regulacion y bastante gaucho (compañero,fiel,etc.) para su uso.Pero yo te aconsejaria una cosa,que si puedes alimenta a este regulador y sus componentes con una fuente externa,y alimentes a los transistores de potencia con la fuente principal o la que tenes ahora que es de varios amperes.Te comento que yo hice una fuente parecida a la tuya pero con un transformador de 20 Amperes y alimente el circuito regualdor,hecho con el lm723 y componentes externos,con una fuente extra de 0.5A nada más,asi de esta manera la regulacion no esta sujeta a los cambios que pueda tener la fuente de mayor amperaje.Otra cosa que no veo el transistor driver que debe manejar a los 2n3055 ¿donde esta?,¿o no se lo pusiste? Te aconsejo que no hagas pasar las conexiones de alta corriente por la plaqueta del regulador,hacelo por otro lado.Una cosita mas,podes subir el circuito que armaste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, comprueba el estado del potenciometro.


 

+1 a que se cortó la masa del potenciómetro


----------



## kelbegen (Abr 3, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Existió algún acontecimiento particular para que la fuente comience a hacer esto ?...


 
Nada q*ue* recuerde. La encendí como cualquier otra vez: la enciendo, regulo voltaje y le enchufo la carga... y el voltímetro marcaba 24v cuando debía marcar 3v... y... 



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, comprueba el estado del potenciometro.


 
... en teoría funciona bien pues al girarlo la fuente varía su voltaje... aunq*ue* sea de forma invertida... creo q*ue* otra cosa sería si lo hiciera a trompicones. Personalmente no creo q*ue* sea el potenciometro, pese a q*ue* la fuente tiene sus años no ha tenido mucho uso.
No obstante revisaré la resistencia...



The Master dijo:


> yo en la foto veo el capacitor grande que parece explotado o roto,yo empesaria por ahi ya que el LM723 es bantante bueno para la regulacion y bastante gaucho (compañero,fiel,etc.) para su uso.Pero yo te aconsejaria una cosa,que si puedes alimenta a este regulador y sus componentes con una fuente externa,y alimentes a los transistores de potencia con la fuente principal o la que tenes ahora que es de varios amperes.Te comento que yo hice una fuente parecida a la tuya pero con un transformador de 20 Amperes y alimente el circuito regualador,hecho con el lm723 y componentes externos,con una fuente extra de 0.5A nada más,asi de esta manera la regulacion no esta sujeta a los cambios que pueda tener la fuente de mayor amperaje.Otra cosa que no veo el transistor driver que debe manejar a los 2n3055 ¿donde esta?,¿o no se lo pusiste? Te aconsejo que no hagas pasar las conexiones de alta corriente por la plaqueta del regulador,hacelo por otro lado.Una cosita mas,podes subir el circuito que armaste


 
(Aquí si q*ue* hay para leer... )
Veamos: 
- el capacitador, visualmente hablando, no está explotado (lo q*ue* tiene más XXXX q*ue* el palo de un gallinero...), otra cosa es q*ue* internamente se haya fastidiado, cosa q*ue* no puedo comprobar.
- en cuanto a las modificaciones... tomo nota, pero para lo q*ue* la uso no me voy a meter en camisas de once varas... no tengo tanta idea de electrónica como para improvisar la modificación  (pero gracias por la idea)
- ¿"transistor driver"?  ... la fuente venia en kit... doy gracias de q*ue* me funcionó a la primera... 
- no tengo el esquema del circuito. Facilmente la fuente puede tener 20 años... He buscado el kit por internet (VALKIT 55) pero no lo he encontrado... seguro q*ue* ya está obsoleto y ha sido sustituido por otro... a saber... pero con las fotos supongo q*ue* los q*ue* teneis idea de electrónica seguro q*ue* podeis sacaros el esquema, si necesitais datos de los componentes me lo comentais... 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> +1 a que se cortó la masa del potenciómetro


 



Podríais decirme cuales son los componentes q*ue* intervienen directamente en la regulación del voltaje? si no me queda otra seguro q*ue* termino antes cambiandolos...

Gracias a todos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2013)

Tu fuente ha de ser muy similar a esta , cambiale todos los electrolíticos , revisá el potenciómetro con el tester y fijate que esté bien la resistencia de 1k que está entre el potenciómetro y masa.


Ver el archivo adjunto 17324


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 6, 2013)

kelbegen: Te es posible subir en una imagen o archivo que sea facil de ver en cualquier computadora el circuito para poder entender este embrollo


----------



## kelbegen (Abr 9, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tu fuente ha de ser muy similar a esta , cambiale todos los electrolíticos , revisá el potenciómetro con el tester y fijate que esté bien la resistencia de 1k que está entre el potenciómetro y masa.



He revisado resistencias y electros y aparentemente están bien.
Dentro de mi limitado conocimiento del universo... he hecho algunas comprobaciones y creo que lo que se ha fastidiado ha sido el integrado 723, en cuanto pueda acercarme a la tienda comprare el integrado y los electros para cambiarlos.
Lo que no he podido comprobar es el 2N3055, no se como utilizar un tester para comprobarlo...



The Master dijo:


> kelbegen: Te es posible subir en una imagen o archivo que sea facil de ver en cualquier computadora el circuito para poder entender este embrollo



Lo siento Master, el circuito tiene sus años y era un kit de montaje... a saber donde están los papeles que venían en la caja después de dos mudanzas... 
He buscado por internet pero ni por esas... Por eso hice las fotos, por si os podía hacer una idea (tampoco es que sea grande el circuito)

Cuando tenga algo más os comento...

Gracias.

Salu2.


----------



## kelbegen (Abr 16, 2013)

Pues asunto solucionado... el problema estaba en el integrado 723, no ha hecho falta cambiar nada mas.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.

Salu2.


----------



## elmuchacho (Mar 25, 2014)

Buen dia, ante todo me presento como miembro nuevo del foro.
Estoy realizando la fuente

www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm


Pero no logro obtener 0v en la minima del potenciometro. Aunque en la descripcion dice que que es de 0 a 30v, tampoco encuentro alguna aclaracion sobre como setear el voltaje minimo en el caso que no llegue a 0v o en que resistencia se puede colocar un preset. Alguien realizo esta fuente y le ocurrio lo mismo?
Muchas Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola caro elmuchacho , ? qual es la tensión minima de salida  obtenida haora ? , una dica a grueso modo es : mire en lo potenciometro de ayuste de tensión quando ese es ayustado para la minima voltagen de salida , para donde apunta el terminal central que puede sener "R1" o "R7" ,descoberto qual es lo resistor correcto , canbie el por un potenciometro de valor igual y ayuste ese para si obtenir lo tan deseado 0 Volt , despues desconecte ese potenciometro de lo circuito y meça su valor con un Ohmimetro , canbie el por un resistor de valor mas aproximado.
Espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones , caso tenga dudas adicionales pregunte , es un plaser platicarmos.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elmuchacho (Mar 25, 2014)

Muchisimas gracias Daniel!, pude resolver el problema sustituyendo con un preset las resistencias que me menciono. Le estoy muy agradecido

Saludos y muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2014)

elmuchacho dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias Daniel!, pude resolver el problema sustituyendo con un preset las resistencias que me menciono. Le estoy muy agradecido
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias por su tiempo


!Por nada amigo ,que bueno  tu satisfación es mi pagamento ! , entoses conte a nosotros  como fue 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

